# How do you make a signature?



## Suzakk (Mar 3, 2007)

Please pardon me if this has been posted elsewhere...
How do you make those cool signature thingies (the little pictures), and then how do you get them to stick by your name when you post?  I've not done this yet.  Thanks.  8)


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2007)

If you click on* User CP *(top left, on the second thin brown bar down), then work your way through the *Settings & Options *menu,again top left. The "little pictures" are called* Avatars*, and are dealt with in this menu. Just follow the instructions carefully.
Good luck, and welcome to the Chronicles!


----------



## Suzakk (Mar 3, 2007)

I think I got it now.  Thanks!!


----------



## Culhwch (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I think you got it... Welcome to Chronicles, Suzakk!


----------



## Nikitta (Mar 3, 2007)

Not only that. You've also figured out how to get a text under your picture, which I still haven't figured out how to do, since the only option I can find, in my CP, called Location only gives me a drop-down menu.

I've been meaning to ask how to do this for a while, so I'll just use this thread as an excuse.

Anyone?

Oh, and welcome to the Chronicles, Suzakk!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 3, 2007)

I got the text under my avatar by writing in the Extra Info box (In the additional information section - where it says occupation etc) at the bottom of the Edit Profile page in my User CP.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 3, 2007)

A bit confusing this, Nikitta, because the tag that you can add to "location" is nowhere near the "Location" menu, if that makes any sense!

Open *User CP*
Open *Edit Profile*
Scroll down to *Additional Information*
The bottom box is labelled* Extra Info - anything you like here.
*
Type in what you want - remembering that the word "location" is fixed, and will always come first in the box
Click *Save Changes*, then return to a page with a post by you on it - the new bit should now appear below *"Join Date"

Hope this helps!

*
(edit)Too slow again! Memo to self! Learn to type without having to look at the ke%$!


----------



## Nikitta (Mar 3, 2007)

Got it! Thanks, Talysia and pyan!


----------

